# --Avery--



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I miss this dog so much. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GxyljLdfczA&feature=youtu.be


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Avery


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. The first month is the hardest. May the memories of Avery comfort you. Your video is a lovely tribute.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Avery. That is a beautiful tribute for a wonderful life. I'm sure he loves being remembered.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Much too short a time but in the time which you shared, your lives were graced by the relationship.

Nice tribute and I appreciate how much you miss your Avery...amazing how a dog can touch our lives and teach us so much about ourselves and what truly matters in life.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute.
Sheilah


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

SuperG said:


> ...amazing how a dog can touch our lives and teach us so much about ourselves and what truly matters in life.
> 
> SuperG


It really is amazing, isn't it. It's exactly 1 month today and I'm still having a hard time accepting he is gone.


----------

